# My Sentra B14 Photogs/ Warning dial-up users



## psychoacid (Aug 3, 2005)




----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

What country are you in?! Just curious. BTW....NICE and CLEAN!!! AND one more thing.....WHERE'S THE ENGINE?!


----------



## TheBellTolls (Aug 20, 2005)

My god that thing is beautiful! I'd like to know what country that is also. I'm guessing that is in the pacific, or asia?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

wherever its from, if you wanna trade front ends plus ill throw you $1000, let me know!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

One of the cleanest B14's on this board.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

WOW that car is amazing! :thumbup:


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

what seats are those?

Seth


----------



## psychoacid (Aug 3, 2005)

Gimp:
Im from Malaysia. Rainforest country...hehe
Im lazy to clean my engine bay, so its kinda dirty and the engine is stock. So i guess you'll can google for a stock engine bay. )

Thebelltolls:
Yes...Asia...Malaysia

NotAnotherHonda:
thanks but i'll skip the offer. 

wildmane & pat200sx:
thanks

sethwas:
seats are from subaru impreza version 7


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Car looks real nice. Love the seats. And is that a GtiR steering wheel I see?
Your car has a clean overall look. :thumbup:


----------



## psychoacid (Aug 3, 2005)

wickedsr20 said:


> Car looks real nice. Love the seats. And is that a GtiR steering wheel I see?
> Your car has a clean overall look. :thumbup:


yes it is...came with the car when i bought it. nice leather... 

thanks..
i love my car to be simple and clean...


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

wildmane said:


> One of the cleanest B14's on this board.


for once, a b14 done in good taste
:idhitit:


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Love the color.


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

There is nothing on that car, that doesn't look good. I've been looking for something like those seats, and that front bumper for a while now. Seats look awsome. One day man, one day. 


Awsome car man, and welcome to the forums!


----------



## psychoacid (Aug 3, 2005)

thanks guys,

i just did tinting on my car with silverish blue tint. 64% heat rejection.

will keep updating pictures of ma car as im into automobile photography


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

does anyone know where to get them foglights and how much they are freakin sweet


----------



## teovietg (Jun 2, 2005)

T200Sx said:


> does anyone know where to get them foglights and how much they are freakin sweet


u need bumper and probably whole front clip if u want the lights... jdm yo =)


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

CHRIS/SR/SE said:


> Love the color.


x2 on that. Best color I've seen a b14 in.


----------



## kaizer (Jun 7, 2005)

Hi... Am from Malaysia too!

And I must say, the car is damn clean! Like brand new clean (looks and all).

I notice the pics you took is very sharp and clear. It really brings out the shape of the car. Maybe you would like to photograph my car? :cheers: I'm riding N16. 

Oh no... wait. Lemme drop it first.

Seriously, you got skill... maybe you should show us more of the car pics you took?

How bout a TT Session and gimme a pointers or two? Got a 'PHD' Camera at home gathering dust.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

the seats just bolted right in? Or was there much modifications to the rails.

Seth


----------



## psychoacid (Aug 3, 2005)

kaizer:
im no pro in photography. just my hobby. now getting myself into automobile photog. sure we can have tt. pm me about it. i will take more of my car pics soon...perhaps around beaches? hehe

sethwas:
some minor mods need to be done on the floorboard. still using the wrx rail. the 4 small wrx bracket cut off, direct screw on. cheaper to do, and its safe too. only USD35 for labour (consider pricey over there??) for a pair. time taken 2 hours.   

note: mods been done on the floorboard, so if you put back the original seats, it will become lower than normal. this due to the wrx seats originally very high compared to the stock b14 seats.


----------



## kaizer (Jun 7, 2005)

Are you staying in KL? If you are, the a TT is definately on the plate, mate!

Also interested in having some seating time on yer seat.

BTW, how much do you pay for those seats? Am thinking along the lines of R33/R34, FTO. What do you think? But I'll need to reupholstered the whole seats front and back to match. Guess this will be a costly affair.


----------



## psychoacid (Aug 3, 2005)

kaizer,

yes, im staying in KL.
I paid RM1.2k (USD300) for the seats front and back. But I didnt install the rear seats. Selling it. Lucky my rear seats is the JDM seat, so its in dark blue. I never bother re-do to match. it looks similar though...

oh yeah....the wrx seat very comfy!....


----------



## b14sleeper (Dec 31, 2004)

hey, i was just thinking too myself, how much would it cost to swap out a lhd interior for the rhd one? what would i have to do, dash, steering column, most likely front axle, and what else? also is it legal in califronia to do that kind of a thing, since it doesnt effect emissions or anything. also i am going to be goint into a front end conversion. i recently bought a infinity style grille(used from sr20jet...great guy) and should be here on wednesday. i am also going to buy liuspeeds clear corners and heads, and most likely stick some JDM YO yellow lights in their, i heard their better than white light, so yeay for me. also going with an erebuni erebuni front . kinda reminds me of the gts. most likely se-l skirts, and rear bumper. and a wing from erebuni as well, style 781.


----------



## psychoacid (Aug 3, 2005)

goshhh....i love the erebuni style(INFINITI G20 Style 675) u were talking about...

if your country lhd, dun u think changing to rhd would be difficult for u to drive?
imagine yourself overtaking and u cant see the on coming car...


----------



## kaizer (Jun 7, 2005)

I think it's the trend in the US nowadays to convert to RHD. Especially for those Hondas. They call it the JDM look if I'm not mistaken.

Psychoacid, how much are you selling your seats for? Can bolt right in an N16?


----------



## psychoacid (Aug 3, 2005)

kaizer said:


> I think it's the trend in the US nowadays to convert to RHD. Especially for those Hondas. They call it the JDM look if I'm not mistaken.
> 
> Psychoacid, how much are you selling your seats for? Can bolt right in an N16?


kaizer,

im not sure whether it fits in your car directly or not.
i guess some modification need to be done.
anyway, im selling the rear for RM200 only.
extremely cheap and condition...phewww...exactly like new!


----------



## kaizer (Jun 7, 2005)

psychoacid said:


> kaizer,
> 
> im not sure whether it fits in your car directly or not.
> i guess some modification need to be done.
> ...


Eh... I'm thinking more of the front lah!


----------

